# South Louisiana



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

What have we got going on down that way?

Thanks


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

10 back to the 4th of the Q
1,5,8,9,10,11,12,14,16,and 18


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Any word on the Open?

Katie


----------



## copenhunt (Feb 1, 2003)

Heard that it was being done by alot of the dogs...that is all that I know and it was second hand info...ten or so still to run in the am...


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Good luck training buds Trey and Bobby! Open was wide open triple ,two retired.There were some long hunts on the flier.Some over runs on the retireds,either picked up or handled.I was shooting and it was landing in a clump of fresh green weeds on a little ridge.The wind was blowing the crate scent big time into the fall area.They seemed reluctant to quarter into the crates(wonder why)


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Q results
1st #8 Suzie -Steve Yozamp
2nd #18 Blue -Trey Langus 
3rd #14 Chief -Charlie Moody 
4th #5 Duce -Steve Yozamp
RJ #12 Lexie -Wayne Stupka
Jam #11 Kayla Charlie Moody
Jam #1 Slugger Steve Yozamp


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Open callbacks to 4th
5 Sletten
11 Mosher
19 Brasseaux
25 Mosher
32 Mosher
35 Maronge
40 Mosher
55 Sletten
58 Anderson
70 Brown
10 dogs total


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

Congrats Trey on the 2nd in the Q. Way to go!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Any numbers from the derby?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Derby ...16 back to he 3rd.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

how is the am doing so far?


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Am :
1 John Scibber - tess
2 W. Williams - bodago
3 Rick Mock - skeeter
4 Stevie O'Connell - Bull

Derby
1. Tammy Bell
2.Jim Scarborough and Gus
3. ???
4 Lee Jolley


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

The Open-

All I know is Dave Mosher got 1st and Lance Brown got second. Not sure of the other placements. Katie


----------



## Waterwolves (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations to Tammy Bell on the Derby win with Max!! Max must have 20+ points. 

Great start in 2008, following the AM win with Bella at Montgomery in December.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

3rd in derby was Ryan Brasseaux.......Pat Huckabay....Glory


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Good for Ryan and congrats to Stupka as well on his RJ.

Thanks for the updates Jay.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Waterwolves said:


> Congratulations to Tammy Bell on the Derby win with Max!! Max must have 20+ points.
> 
> Great start in 2008, following the AM win with Bella at Montgomery in December.


Max has 21 points in 9 derbies. Just absolutely too good to be true!!! 

Thanks, Waterwolves!! Bella is the one who keeps me sane!!

 Tammy


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Steve Karr, Ryan Brasseaux, and Trumarc's Archbishop for taking 4th in the Open!


----------

